# Rain Bird SST



## beesouth (Aug 10, 2020)

I have a Rain Bird SST-900 that I like for it's simplicity. It is currently operating 5 zones.
The one negative is no multiple programs.
I would like to have multiple watering times and lengths for zone 2.
I think I have a way around that by wiring both zone 2 and zone 6 controller outputs to zone 2 valve.
I could then water zone 2 for 30 minutes in the morning and evening, and water zone 2 again late morning and mid afternoon for 15 minutes each.
Anybody ever done this?
I am missing a simpler way of doing this?
Thanks


----------



## TSGarp007 (May 22, 2018)

Isn't there a multiple times to water (or something like that) button to press when programming? I think it will be for the same duration on each watering, but you should be able to set it up to water up to 4 times in a day.

My neighbor had one, and it had that option. Of course I timed it, and it's 20 minute cycle was only running for 10 minutes. No idea how that was happening, so he replaced it.


----------



## beesouth (Aug 10, 2020)

Yes there are 4 watering times but all are for the same duration.
4 watering times with 4 different durations is what I thought I was getting when I purchased the unit.
That would have been perfect.


----------

